# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android شروحات :  فتح الماركت الأمريكي والشراء منه على نظام 4.3 ics

## mohamed73

السلام عليكم 
طريقة جديده مجربه ومضمونه بإذن الله
قمت بتجربتها على جهازي المحدث بنظام ICS 4.3  
اخذت الطريقه من أحد المواقع الأجنبيه وقمت بإرفاق الصور من جهازي  
في البدايه يجب توفر Root في جهازك وأن يكون لديك فيزا مربوطه بحسابك في الجي ميل عن طريق Checkout 
بعدها قم بتحميل البرنامج Market Unlocker 3.3.0 آخر اصدار وتثبيته على جهازك من الرابط التالي  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   (ملاحظة قم بحذف أي برامج سابقه لفتح الماركت قبل تثبيت البرنامج الجديد) 
بعدها اتبع الطريقه التاليه بدقه لتجنب أي مشاكل قد تحدث لك 
1- حول وضيعة الجهاز على Flight Mode (وضعية الطيران) 
2 - ادخل على البرنامج وقم بتفعيل الخيارات التاليه   
3 - قم بمسح الداتا الخاص  Google Play من إعدادات النظام => التطبيقات  => إدارة التطبيقات => الكل => قم بالبحث عن الماركت ومن ثم مسح  البيانات كما في الصور أدناه 
 system Setting => Applications => Manage applications => All => Market, and click "Clear data"        
4 - بعد ذلك قم بإعادة تشغيل الجهاز 
5 - بعد إقلاع النظام قم بتشغيل الوايرلس والإتصال بالنت والتأكد من أنه تم تفعيل التزامن مع حسابك في جوجل 
6 - قم بفتح الماركت وستجده الماركت الأمريكي قم بالذهاب لصفحة البرامج المدفوعه 
7 - قم بإعادة الجهاز للوضع الطبيعي والخروج من وضع الطيران Flight Mode 
سيقوم برنامج Market Unlocker بالمزامنه وستلاحظ برنامج السوبر يوزر الخاص  بالروت يقوم بعمليات سماح لبرنامج الماركت بعدها تستطيع الشراء من الماركت  كأنك تستخدم حساب جوجل أمريكي  الآن صور ملتقطه من جهازي لعملية شراء برنامج للتأكيد  
1 - تأكيد نجاح العملية وإنتظار عملية القبول من طرفي الكريم    
2 - البدء بتنصيب البرنامج على جهازي   
3 - تم الإنتهاء من تثبيت البرنامج وتلاحظون وجود Refund في حالة عدم إعجابي بالبرنامج ورغبتي في إسترجاع المبلغ المدفوع     منقول للا مانة

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------

